# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Robert Aliaj Dragot

## katana

meqe spo me lejohet te shkepus imazhe nga punet e tija jeni te lutur te vizitoni faqen e tij tek 

www.dragot.com 
mua me pelqeu me shume fotografia edhe pse ishte teper e perpunuar.

----------


## Fiori

Me pelqen menyra si perdor ngjyrat.



 

Kete po ta shikoni nga larg dhe te perqendroheni pak do futeni ne nje bote krejtesisht tjeter nga ajo e pamjes se pare. 



 

Qepariset e Elbasanit, nen driten e henes. 



 

Autoportret

----------


## Static-X

Pa koment.....
(shume ngjyra intriguese)

----------


## Eni

DRAGOT 













_Robert Aliaj DRAGOT   lindi ne Tirane me 18 shkurt 1960, ne nje familje me tradite te vjeter ne artin e piktures. I rritur ne mjedis artistik, interesi dhe pasioni  per pikturen i lind qysh ne moshe feminore. Kreu studimet per pikture ne Liceun Artistik te Tiranes. 

Nen  presionin e diktatures, armikut te artit jooficial, dhe qarqeve zyrtare qe e konsideronin si artist dekadent dhe vepren e tij si nje veper qe nuk perputhej me  normat e artit te  realizmit socialist, u detyrua te nderprese studimet artistike ne vitin 1981. 

Me 1991 braktis vendlindjen per tu vendosur ne Greqi, ku se fundi  i lire realizon dhe zhvillon me tej ambiciet e tij profesionale ne pikture.
Aktualisht jeton dhe vazhdon karrieren e tij artistike ne Bruksel ku punon intensivisht dhe disa here ne vit prezanton koleksione te punimeve te tij te reja  ne galeri te ndryshme dhe ambjente artistike

Gjate ketij 10-vjeçari ka kryer nje numer te konsiderueshem ekspozitash vetjake e ne grup  ne disa vende te Evropes , si ne Greqi, France, Zvicer ,Belgjike. Ka marre pjese gjithashtu ne aktivitete nderkombetare arti, si ne International Fairs Art. Veprat e tij gjenden te perhapura ne koleksione tendryshme private  neper bote dhe shume prej tyre jane bere prone e galerive._









--------------------------------------
marre nga :
Shoqata RINIA

----------


## macia_blu

Urime per autorin-piktor dhe falenderime per  ata qe mundesuan kontaktin tim me keto njgyra fantastike e plot emocione.

----------


## Brari

cfare emocione te dha ty ky roberti?
Aman me tregoni ju lutem cfar ka ketu per tu emocionuar..

pervec asaj mullaqes qe  mund te jete interesante per nji mashkull cka ketu per  art?

majmuna fallco publik majmun.. te gjith ju ketu.

----------


## katana



----------


## katana



----------


## katana

vizitoni faqen e re te robert alias pasi e ka ndryshuar kohet e fundit.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ngjyra të hedhura bashkë si njerëzit e vuajtur të Kosovës.

----------


## drini_në_TR

më pëlqejnë ngjyrat e mbledhura, duket që punon me faza të ndryshme, pra "layers" se nuk e di sesi thuhet në Shqip :(

----------


## drini_në_TR

më pëlqejnë prapë ngjyrat, Roberti është ekspert në ktë fushë :)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Po prap ngjyrat dhe format e çuditshme. Ai duhet të bazohet në intuitë nga mynyra sesi kompozon.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Më duket një kompozim shumë i lezetçëm. Shpresoj që një ditë Roberti ta gjej ktë faqe ku ne flasim për të :)

----------


## Leila

Jam shume tekanjoze kur pelqej pikturat, dhe me te shumtat e tij s'me pelqyen. Megjithate, s'e mohoj qe pikturat e tij kane imagjinate dhe jane shume intriguese.
Duke pare pikturat e tij, mendoj, "Si do ishte ky njeri si shkrimtar?"

----------


## katana

> "Si do ishte ky njeri si shkrimtar?"



epo kjo eshte pyetja me intriguese  qe mund te behet per nje piktor.

----------


## leandroaliaj

C'kemi? Unë jam Leandro, nipi i Bertit. Kush edi ajo pyetja nuk është aq intriguese pasi xhaja im ka qënë këngëtar dhe ka shkruajtur këngë.

Me që njëri e kërkoi, unë do ti them për këtë forum, dhe kush e di ai mund të shkruaj një gjë këtu. Merret mjaft me kompjuterat dhe Internetin.

Një faqe e re po bëhet tani që është 100% në flash. Së shpejti do të jetë në Internet.

(Berti është fanatik Shqiptar!)

----------


## Albo

*Robert Aliaj: Pas mikpritjes shqiptare, rikthehem me nje format te ri*

Izaura Ndoj

Ambicia dhe pasioni qe ka per artin e kane bere te jete nje artist me permasa dimensionale. Ne nje interviste per "Koha Jone", Robert Aliaj Dragot rrefen punen mbi ekspoziten qe do te hape ne Belgjike, pervojen e shkelqyer qe pati ne emisionin "3 per nje strehe" ku testoi per disa jave bujarine dhe mikpritjen shqiptare, punen me Festivalin e Filmit "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project", si dhe pritshmerite e tij si artist. Pervec ketyre fushave te artit, Roberti na tregon edhe per projektet e tij ne muzike dhe rikthimin e tij me nje format te ri televiziv, ku do te shpalose realitetin shqiptar ne cdo familje. Nje pasion qe eshte rritur bashke me te. Robert Aliaj Dragot eshte artist multi-disiplinor bashkekohor shqiptar. Pervec si piktor, ai njihet ne Shqiperi edhe si nje kengetar i suksesshem i muzikes se lehte i viteve '80 - '90. Pas vitit 1990, Dragot kryen nje karriere nderkombetare duke u njohur ne te gjithe Europen per ekspozitat e tij vetjake. Ai ka ekspozuar ne gjithe Europen dhe ne SHBA, ku shume vepra te tij gjenden ne shume koleksione private e publike. 

Robert, sapo ka nisur sezoni i ri artistik dhe akoma nuk ju kemi pare te angazhuar me ndonje emision apo spektakel. Me cfare po merreni aktualisht? 

Aktualisht jam duke pergatitur nje ekspozite qe do te behet ne nje galeri ne Gent, ne nje qytet te Belgjikes. Do te jete nje "one man show" shume minimalist dhe i kursyer, qe nepermjet nje simbolike dhe ne menyre figurative dhe konceptuale do t'i referohet realitetit te veshtire shqiptar. 

Pas shfaqjes si moderator ne nje emision televiziv, do te vazhdoni ende te jeni pjese e ketyre formateve? 

Aktualisht jam duke punuar per nje tjeter reality-show, i cili ka per qellim te tregoje ngjarje jete dhe protagonistet e tyre qe nuk mund te gjejne hapesire ne faqet e para te gazetave. Ne te vertete, udhetimet e mia do te karakterizohen nga spontaniteti, jeta, sinqeriteti njerezor i komunikimit. Keto udhetime do te jene te mbeshtetura ne takime humane te rastesishme, nuk do te jene udhetime turistike te zakonshme, por me teper me nje perqasje (aproch) njerezore e sociale, per te zbuluar si jetojne bashkeqytetaret tane, ku jetojne, si mendojne, eshte me teper per t'iu dhene shansin njerezve te thjeshte te rrefejne jeten e tyre, dhimbjen dhe preokupimin e tyre, dhe te tregojne pse jo dhe filozofine e tyre! 



Mendoni se arritet sukses me "testimin" qe i bete mikpritjes shqiptare? 

Ndersa sezonin qe sapo mbarova me "Vizion Plus" e quaj te mjaftueshem. Nuk mendoj se do te doja ta testoja me tej mikpritjen shqiptare, e cila nuk mungoi kudo qe shkova. Edhe nje here tjeter u rikonfirmua miti i vjeter i mikpritjes shqiptare, gje qe do ta quaja repetitive dhe jo me ndonje vlere te vecante zbuluese, nese do te shkoja me tej me testimin e saj. Tani une mendoj per nje format me te evoluar, ku njerezit e thjeshte te kene me teper hapesire mediatike, me ngjarjet e jetes se tyre ata do te behen protagoniste te emisionit tim, do te behen pikerisht ata qe nuk mund te gjejne hapesire ne faqet e para te gazetave per te thene fjalen e tyre. Kjo gje qe do t'ju lejoje shikuesve nje vizion te realitetit te pa dhunuar e te pa manipuluar, ideale per te percjelle mesazhe sociale dhe njerezore ne cdo episod.



Po Festivali i Filmit, "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project", ne cfare faze eshte? 

Eshte heret te flasim sot, sepse jemi akoma ne proces te aplikimit, kur dihet qe ne shqiptaret gjithcka e leme per minuten e fundit. Por, tashme eshte iniciuar regjistrimi on-line i edicionit te 3-te te fundjaves konkurruese te "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project 2012". I cili do te zhvillohet me date 16 nentor. Kete vit do te jete nje edicion special me rastin e 100-vjetorit te shpalljes se Pavaresise. Krijues te filmave nga i gjithe vendi dhe nga te gjitha vendet ku jetojne shqiptaret do te konkurrojne per realizimin e nje filmi te shkurter brenda 48 oreve. Filmi fitues do te konkurroje me filmat fitues nga e gjithe bota per titullin "Best 48 hour Film of the Year 2012". Te interesuarit mund te aplikojne, duke u regjistruar fillimisht ne mail-listen tone ne faqen e internetit, http://www.48hourfilm.com/tirane. 

Ju si drejtues i ketij festivali, mendoni se prurjet dhe risite qe "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project" ka sjelle ne Shqiperi do te jene tashme nje tradite e gjate? 

"Tirana 48 Hour Film Project" do te ndikoje ne rritjen e jetes kulturore te qytetit te Tiranes", ne zbulimin dhe stimulimin e kineasteve te rinj te talentuar shqiptare, do te ndikoje fuqishem ne prodhimin e filmave te rinj nepermjet prurjeve te forcave te reja krijuese. "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project" do te kontribuoje fuqishem ne promovimin e imazhit te qytetit te Tiranes ne nivel nderkombetar, ku serioziteti dhe angazhimi i pjesemarresve do ta shnderroje kryeqytetin ne nje nga qendrat e kinematografise boterore, duke krijuar keshtu lidhje te ngushta me metropolet e tjera boterore si; Parisi, Londra, Berlini, Casa Blanca, Hong Kongu, Singapori, Seuli, Sidnei, Mumbai, Pekini, Los Angeles, New York, Chicago, San Francisco etj. Festivali, kontribuon ne krijimin e nje rrjeti bashkepunimi kombetar dhe nderkombetar te krijuesve te rinj. Infrastruktura e Festivalit ne rang nderkombetar krijon mundesite e bashkeprodhimit me producente te huaj amerikane dhe europiane. 

Veshtiresite jane pjese e cdo institucioni. Po ju keni hasur veshtiresi ne realizim e tij? 

Veshtiresite qe po hasim me detyruan ta shtyjme zhvillimin e Festivalit. Veshtiresite e "Tirana 48 Hour Film Project" nuk jane vetem financiare, nuk kane lidhje vetem me krizen aktuale. Ne jemi viktime e mentalitetit tone kolektiv te prapambetur, te cilin e shprehim qarte ne keto momente, kur ne vend qe t'i pervishemi punes, presim zgjidhje nga te tjeret. 

Pervec se jeni piktor, jeni aktivizuar ne kinematografi, nje sukses tjeter i juaji eshte edhe muzika. Mendoni te realizoni ndonje kenge apo klip te ri? 

Kam shume projekte per muziken, te cilat kane mbetur ende ne sirtar, fatkeqesisht jo vetem per mungese kohe. 

Cilat jane projektet tuaja artistike ne vazhdim? 

Para se te mberrija ne memedheun tim te dashur, ne Bruksel kete periudhe kam qene vazhdimisht i angazhuar per realizimin e nje ekspozite ne Gent, nje qytet shume kulturor e artdashes ne Belgjike. Nderkohe qe nje tjeter ekspozite eshte ne vazhdim ne Bruksel. 

Koha Jone

----------


## teta

> cfare emocione te dha ty ky roberti?
> Aman me tregoni ju lutem cfar ka ketu per tu emocionuar..
> 
> pervec asaj mullaqes qe  mund te jete interesante per nji mashkull cka ketu per  art?
> 
> majmuna fallco publik majmun.. te gjith ju ketu.


brar,e di pse e vlersoi une kete djaloshin?
ishte ne juri te zgjedhjes se femijes talent  ne muzike "gjeniu i vogel" ishin aty edhe 3 persona tjer te cilet vlersimet i jepnin shum siperfaqesore dhe me shum mikeluese.
Ky i dha drejtim vlersimit  te drejt dhe te ndergjegjeshem te secilit femije talent pa dallim vendi,moshe dhe gjinije.
une e rrespektoi shum kete.

kete talentin ne art e kam degjuar ,por here e par qe e shikoi.edhe kendon.

----------


## Askusho

Robertin dhe familjen e tij e kam njohur nga afer ne Athine, kur ai ishte atje familjarisht.
Eshte nje njeri i nderuar, fisnik, shume i talentuar, i shkathet, qe ta thote te verteten ne sy e jo pas kraheve.
Ka nje familje te mrekullueshme, fisnike, vete ai me bashkeshorten e tij Mozen, (qe ka nje nene shume te mire), me ndihmuan menjehere kur kisha nje problem e hall te madh jete.
Ne Athine eci goxha me piktura, hapte ekspozita, shiste, blinin edhe koleksioniste, shkurt u be emer i njohur, beri edhe nje album me kenge shqip e greqisht.
Me pas me ane te piktures shkon dhe vendoset ne Belgjike, dhe aty pati mjaft sukses qe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite. Me pas, aty merret me filmin e shkurter, video artin etj.

Eshte nje artist i kompletuar si ne pikture ashtu edhe ne kenge...
Ne kenge per mua ishte me i talentuari ne dhjetevjecarin e fundit komunist te '80-tes.
Dhe qe e shoh te rikthyer e me shume projekte me behet shume qefi.

Si njeri mund te them qe eshte shume i mire, kuptohet ka veti te artisteve te vertete, qe jo gjithmone kuptohen nga te tjeret.

Dhe ka nje zemer 100% shqiptare.

Me shume respekt per te dhe familjen e tij fisnike.


*per kenaqsine time dhe tuajen po sjell ketu video me kenge nga Roberti:*

Këngë nga koncerti kur vjen pranvera të vitit 1987 në RTSH 
Muzika: Gazmend Mullahi Teksti: Rudolf Marku
Robert Aliaj - Dashuria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9nG6723shE

Nje tjeter kenge e mrekullueshme me tekst nga Musa Vyshka. 
Kompozimi nga Gazmend Mullahi
Robert Aliaj - Dy gjysma molle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_YD5ZjrV3Q

Robert Aliaj - Një çast
Këngë nga emisioni i TVSH koha në pentagramin tim, viti 1989

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xCKYJo9nFs

----------

